# Tremper (chocolate) albino x high yellow....??



## Suzyroo (Apr 20, 2008)

As above what can i expect from my two leo's, father is high yellow, mother is tremper (chocolate) albino....

i'm new to breeding so i just thought i'd ask what i would possibly end up with. 

Cheers!!!


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

all normals 100% het for tremper albino offspring may show various amounts of yellow


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Suzyroo said:


> As above what can i expect from my two leo's, father is high yellow, mother is tremper (chocolate) albino....
> 
> i'm new to breeding so i just thought i'd ask what i would possibly end up with.
> 
> Cheers!!!


In a nut shell that's- 

T_albino X normal = 100% normals het T_albino.

(Chocotale) is't genetic that due to the leo being incubtaed at a lower temperature.

(Hi yellow) is a normal that has a brighter yellow back ground colour they also usually have reduced spotting.


----------



## Suzyroo (Apr 20, 2008)

thanks guy's, for some strange reason i thought i'd get 50% high yellow and 50% tremper!! but i get it now, they will all be normal 100% het tremper.... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

